# New Here



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm new to the forum and I've been voluntold to introduce myself 

I've owned cats my entire life while living with my parents (and one on my own in college, a Maine ****) and my boyfriend and I took the leap and got our first cat almost a year ago. Puccini, a white purebred Oriental Longhair (my boyfriend has cat allergies), has been awesome so far. Like a dog, he fetches, welcomes you home, and takes up way too much of your bed.

With him being so social, we had decided about 6 months in that we were going to get a second cat and, since we loved the breed, we were going to go with another Oriental. Only a week after discussing it, I saw an ad on kijiji for a breeder giving away her cats (the same breeder Pucc came from, although we rescued him as an adult from another home- he's almost 2). I went the same day and picked up our second Oriental, this time a shorthair, and we named him Roku. He's a 14-month old unneutered male (until last Wednesday, now he's a normal castrated boy). We've had him for a full week now and we're still working on introducing them.

I've joined because in my research over the last week I've been learning so many new things about cats, particularly from other cat owners. I thought this would be a good place to discuss options and address any questions.

Anyway, looking forward to meeting and chatting with all of you in the future.

Sheila


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome Sheila! We always have room for more members!!
Looking forward to seeing some pics!
Sharon


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi there Sheila,
Welcome to the CF!
Your intro was great! We'd love to see photo uploads of Puccini and Roku soon! 
Hope you join us in for lots of discussions, too! :smile:


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi everyone! It took so long for this thread to post that I submitted a second one, with photos, so it might show up- but I'll attach photos here anyway


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

Attempting to attach multiple photos but it doesn't seem to be working. Maybe because I'm working from mobile, sorry about that..


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

And here's Pucc, who doesn't quite fit his harness at a whopping 6 lbs. I believe my phone saves every image with the same name so they replace each other as I upload, will have to find a workaround.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Ah, I see Roku! His face is adorable with those green eyes! Hah! Such expressive features!

Oh, and Puccini is one lovely white kitty! Stunning eyes again! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

I posted some photos in an album in case anyone's curious while I figure out how to work around my phone issue.


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

Beautiful kitties you have there!!


----------



## jadisfeigns (Jun 6, 2014)

You have such lovely cats, Sheila!


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks, everyone! We're very happy with both of them, they have great little personalities too 

We're just waiting for Roku to get all-clear from vet so we can all hang out as a family!


----------



## R2CATS (Jul 11, 2014)

Welcome . Your cat is very beautiful ..


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Welcome, Sheila!

Puccini and Roku are both such beautiful cats! I'm now following them on Instagram.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What beautiful kitties - so different, but equally beautiful!


----------



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

So beautiful, and welcome to the forum!!


----------

